# Updated DEF reservoir kit F/S



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if there is a for sale section on here, or if I have not reached the requirements to post in it.

Either way, part #23377881 , The dealer installed it about 2 weeks ago, less than 200 miles on it. 

$100 shipped


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Is this the part that GM extended the warranty on till 120k miles?


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, they just replaced it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

So long as you have documents showing the replacement that is a very fair price, but really only has value to those that are beyond the recall extended warranty period and that market is small I would expect. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow; that's pretty cheap. Nothing like those grossly overpriced german car parts.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone interested I can show them dealer invoice stating recall work done.


----------

